
Save the Environment and Your Retirement: Sell Tesla - mactitan
http://safehaven.com/article/41329/save-the-environment-and-your-retirement-sell-tesla
======
beat
Meh. The article made some good points, but crossed over into bashing too
often to be trustworthy. The last straw for me was the bit at the end about
the environmental impact of lithium mining, and how we should look at "greener
alternatives". _What greener alternatives_? What else is going to provide
sufficient energy storage for cars, other than liquid fuels - and doesn't also
have a negative impact?

Likewise, complaining that EVs use fossil electricity is shortsighted. We are
rapidly approaching a point where solar electricity is cheaper than fossil
electricity. Once that happens, EVs _will_ be completely clean. Do we wait for
a decade of research, experiments, and failures until after we have
sufficiently clean electricity?

There are certainly good arguments that Tesla stock is overpriced, and that
Tesla won't be able to generate sufficient returns as competition catches up.
But right now, competition is not catching up.

